# Active frogs?



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

what frogs are active, and DONT grow masive.. i lik ethe dart frogs, but unless i get them at a show, they are exspensive...

i want one that i active alot, my friend has loads of diff frogs and they are sooo boaring!..lol

im after a few, idealy mini/ small ones that are cool.. but it just depneds on type..
thanks.
Tom


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

darts are realy the only ones that are active durin the day as most frogs are nocturnal.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

fire bellied toads dance in the day!


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

ye fire belly toada are good i have 2 and mine are always up and going


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes firebellies are great,I have 6 and they are always active and don't hide away,like to stay up in the evening and party as well,love pool parties as well.


----------

